# Best sound quality Ginette Neveu recordings



## skywachr (Apr 17, 2019)

I am about to begin collecting LPs and CD recordings of this amazing artist. I would love to hear impressions of people who may own multiple copies of her performances of the Beethoven, Brahams and Sibelius concertos and other works. The performances with the SW Baden-Baden Radio Symphony are of particular interest to me but there are numerous versions. Thanks for any help.


----------

